# Car crates?



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

I currently carry Kippers crate out to the car everytime we go out... but it's getting to be a pain to do that (bad back and all that...). 

We have a passat estate with a really big boot, and I just wondered if anyone had any recommendations for what to use. We keep other stuff in the boot too, spare kids car booster seat, wellies etc... which I don't want him chewing!

I know some use a soft crate for the car but what about other stuff in the boot? Doesn't it all slide into them when you go around corners (not that I drive fast or anything you understand...)

Any tips please? Hopefully when he's a bit older he can have the run of the boot, but at the moment I think it's a bit too big anyway, and it might worry him.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a Passat Estate too and bought a 3 Peaks Collapsible Expedition Crate from Pets at Home, which I was able to clip to the anchor points in the boot. After only three trips lasting a total of 15 minutes the seams had started to come apart so I returned it. The staff at Pets at Home were good and replaced it straightaway, but the second one went back 10 days later for similar problems. This time they tried to suggest that my 12 week old puppy had ripped it apart, but I knew that he was as quiet as a mouse when he was in there so (eventually) they agreed to give me a full refund. Reviews of this crate on the PaH website suggest that I'm not the only person to have had problems with this product - Avoid.

I do know another family who have a soft crate from this company which seems far more sturdy.

We've now bought a harness which can either clip to an anchor point in the boot when the boot is empty or the seatbelt on the back seat when there's stuff in the boot. This is not ideal for a muddy dog when there's stuff in the boot, but that's when we take my wife's car


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty has a car harness and she has a bed in the car so just stays in her bed and I attach the harness to the seat belt. She's so used to her bed in the car that if I do a short journey without the harness (usually when I bring her home from the dog walkers which is 2mins from me) she just sits in her bed and stays there. I always have a towel in her bed for when she has muddy paws!! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I too use a car harness in the back seat which works really well ...apart from the muddy paws....

I'm forever cleaning the car 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I have these 3 things...job done. 

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/safety-car-harness-for-dogs-by-pets-at-home-14470
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/dog-travel-blanket-by-pets-at-home-33036
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/boot...cm_re=barilliance-_-up sell-_-product details


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Very impressed Sam 

However my car is 2 door so she also trails mud from the front door backwards to her seat .. On the floor etc before she 'hops up' onto the seat 

xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh Very impressed Sam
> 
> However my car is 2 door so she also trails mud from the front door backwards to her seat .. On the floor etc before she 'hops up' onto the seat
> 
> xx


Oh no nightmare!! My daughter and OH have got car envy as she has muddied theirs...tee hee!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Oh no nightmare!! My daughter and OH have got car envy as she has muddied theirs...tee hee!!!


Yes ...I can imagine!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Although my car does now have that eau d'pooch smell to it now .. I sometimes sit in meetings sniffing myself convinced I smell of damp dog!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

We put Benson in harness in back seat with cover over seats, not a problem with the floor as Benson refuses to get in under his own steam so has to be lifted in!! At 10.3kg at last weigh in, back breaking!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

benson said:


> We put Benson in harness in back seat with cover over seats, not a problem with the floor as Benson refuses to get in under his own steam so has to be lifted in!! At 10.3kg at last weigh in, back breaking!!!!


Oh Benson ... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Wee monkey xxx


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I plan on getting a car harness for our dog. There is no way I'm having a crate in my car all the time. We have a Saturn Vue, but I use the back to much to have a cage back their. 

So car harness is the way to go for us, plus cheaper the a cage.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i know it is not safe but my wife drives and i hold her on my lap. she don't travel to good yet ,so when she does i think i will hook her in the back seat..hay I'm new at this cockapoo thing and she is so lovable and want to be with you all the time .i was wondering how lone do any of you leave your pet alone in the house. so far she has only been alone for about an hour and a half . i was just wondering..thank you so much for all your help


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I have to confess that Lola just curls up in the passenger footwell and is asleep within minutes! If I leave her in the car she goes in the boot (4x4 so she can see out) and so far hasn't chewed on the scooter / wellies that live in there. 
N x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi sugar lump how old is you bundle of fluff? Jasper is 10 weeks and we have built up gradually to about 2 hours. I wouldn't leave him much longer than that at the mo as he generally need the loo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

I use the same car harness from Pets at home and found it works well front or back seat for Ruby.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Hmm i'd like him in the boot really, as I have 2 kids in the backseat, and can see him getting v v muddy and wet on walks over the next few months. So soft crates in the back don't seem to work. Maybe it is a case of just having a bed in the boot for him to go in. Or maybe I need to invest in another solid crate.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

We have a back seat cover just encase they roll in something or find a puddle to play in - easy to use and remove / clean.

We also use ancol car harnesses, They clip in to the seat belt socket - Great and safe to use.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hi jasper.my ginger is just turning 4 months.and she is a holy terror, i have to keep her in a thunder shirt,and that calms her down some .when she learns how to ride better I'll probably get a back seat harness.for safty. ,they are loving aren't they sugerlump


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I want to get a safety harness for the car, he's just too small at the mo. x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

When Millie was a puppy I used a soft crate on the back seat as it can be looped around the safety belt.

Once she was bigger and outgrown the soft crate I bought a harness that also clips into the safety belt. To save the back seats from mud and wet paws, I've got a Vet Bed that sits neatly across the whole back seat. Its moveable if people want to use the back seat too.

Another way to solve the wet, dirty dog is to get one of those towelling dog bags for the car.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I also had a soft crate for Dudley when he was smaller, now he has a harness that clip's in - although he has undone it accidently (I think!), when i've been on the motorway and then i've had to put up with the seat belt warning bleeps getting louder and louder! (it does stop eventually). When he is muddy and for quick local trips he is in the boot behind my diy dog guard!


----------

